
Guaranteed Basic Income – A Crazy Idea? - imartin2k
http://www.cabot.net/issues/cwa/archives/2015/11/guaranteed-basic-income
======
jld89
This is an idea that needs more traction. It would solve so many problems that
our society is struggling to solve such as poverty and equality (to some
degree at least)

There should be more debate about this and at least one country should approve
it, it is encouraging to know that the swiss are seriously considering it...

One can only hope...

~~~
imartin2k
It might be selective perception, but I get the clear impression that this
idea is currently enjoying ever increasing traction.

Google Trends seems to confirm this (although I don't know what caused the
initial spike back in 2005 or 2006)

[https://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=basic%20income](https://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=basic%20income)

~~~
barneygumble742
I wonder if Google Trends is confusing 'basic income' with people searching
for 'basic income tax'. There tend to be mini-spikes always in February and
March; when most people file their taxes.

------
ramblerman
guaranteed basic income is a tautology.

"A basic income is an income unconditionally granted to all on an individual
basis, without means test or work requirement."

~~~
dragonwriter
Basic income, guaranteed basic income, basic income guarantee, unconditional
basic income, guaranteed minimum income, minimum income guarantee, and a few
other things are different names different people have used for the same
thing. The definition you provide is what all those terms often name, but the
terminology "basic income" alone is not universally accepted as the standard
label for it. Additionally, some of those terms have, in some contexts, been
used for things which don't meet that definition.

